# Pistol made in pakistan



## msm

Guys we are paying alot to other countries on the name of selfdefence/sports pistols. 
500$ tarus cost us 250,000 do you think we have potentila to make reliable pistols or are we making some? if yes than are we good at 7.62x25mm ,9x19mm or .45mm.


----------



## fatman17

msm said:


> Guys we are paying alot to other countries on the name of selfdefence/sports pistols.
> 500$ tarus cost us 250,000 do you think we have potentila to make reliable pistols or are we making some? if yes than are we good at 7.62x25mm ,9x19mm or .45mm.



i am not aware of any pak pistols but sports / self-defence pistols are expensive bcuz they r illegaly imported bcuz EU/US/UK have imposed a ban on commercial exports to pak due to WoT. we can only import legally from turkey / brazil / argentina etc.


----------



## MadDog

Guys come on PK-10 on Ideas 2008 is a Pak's indegenous pistol


----------



## pakomar

MadDog said:


> Guys come on PK-10 on Ideas 2008 is a Pak's indegenous pistol



SALAM
do you have any picture of PK-10 Pistol


----------



## ajpirzada

man it costs only Rs2500 to get 30 bore pistol. but that is made in darra. Rs5000 is for 32 bore and u also get that gun silencer as well. these ppl from darra also displayed their weapons at ideas for export. however they were only those hunting weapons


----------



## MadDog

Guys..sorry for tht i think PK-10 is a new rifle, and the name of pistol
is something else...while Pk-12 is a shotgun


----------



## asq

Some more from Ideas 2009 in Karachi, I came upon these on the internet, it feels good and make me proud to watch these pics.

Al Khalid Tank | .::News Zone::.


----------



## Syed TALHA SHAH

:


----------



## zalmay

PK-10 is developed indiginously but its actually a reversed engineered berreta 92fs


----------



## haider5

yyar i wna purchase pistol....plz all users advice me dat wat kind of pistol i gona purchas????my range is just 15000 rupees


----------



## wasim

go to pak guns and every thing will clear up


----------



## LEO99

in india i bought double barrel tusker co ltd gun for rs 39000 indian rs.


----------



## Pride

Any one wants Indian made "Katta" or "Tamancha".. This is pretty cheap around 1000-2000 INR but no surety it will fire on right time... lolz


----------



## habiba

hi lieutenant,
im no military person, im just a civilian.so will you plz enhance my knowledge about weaponary? i really dont konw anything about it. i have browsed the net but i think that asking from an experienced person is much better. kindly explain me that in 5.7*28 bullet what does 5.7 stands for and also what 28 means?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

pakomar said:


> SALAM
> do you have any picture of PK-10 Pistol


 
Here you go.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Widow

Pride said:


> Any one wants Indian made "Katta" or "Tamancha".. This is pretty cheap around 1000-2000 INR but no surety it will fire on right time... lolz


 
Pretty unsafe guns, Misfire, Muzzle blast, backfire are common in these tamancha..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

G3S looks awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> G3S looks awesome!


 
Is it acilable for public use


----------



## Patriot

If you want to buy weapon for self defense just buy RPG 7..Ultimate self protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Assalam u alaikum.
What do you wanna purchase a pistol for?

Firing in Air on someone's wedding?
Having a fight with someone?

Why live like a terrorist?
Ye sab unnkey kaam hain.

I know you arent gonna listen, but whats the point of having a gun that can take precious lives intentionally or unintentionally?
My advice, save this money and use it for a good cause.
If you really dont want this money, or want to waste, then give to some charity or NGO. 

There are many orphanages that required every single ruppee and we are here spending 15000 ruppee to kil people.

Regards,
A concerned citizen.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Last Hope

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> G3S looks awesome!


 
It seems like much of a SMG than a rifle.
I have got other pictures. This one is taken from UAE weapons Exp.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@black ops... no its not.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Last Hope said:


> Assalam u alaikum.
> What do you wanna purchase a pistol for?
> 
> Firing in Air on someone's wedding?
> Having a fight with someone?
> 
> Why live like a terrorist?
> Ye sab unnkey kaam hain.
> 
> I know you arent gonna listen, but whats the point of having a gun that can take precious lives intentionally or unintentionally?
> My advice, save this money and use it for a good cause.
> If you really dont want this money, or want to waste, then give to some charity or NGO.
> 
> There are many orphanages that required every single ruppee and we are here spending 15000 ruppee to kil people.
> 
> Regards,
> A concerned citizen.


 
you are right,
here is what you should do. contact your local Edhi's trust orphanage and offer yourself as a handyman for things like repairing and cleaning the place
the time spent will be much better than spending over a defence forum where people usually talk about war and weapons.
spend about a month or so and then let us know how you got on there.

I will buy you a white flag and a CD player that you can hang arround your neck playing "children of the world" and waving the white flag while helping out the poor and needy.
we all say that we should start from the top so you should go to consittution avenue in Islamabad and ask someone about the most needy person I am sure he will guide you to a lonley man in a big place. I assure you he is the most needy person in Pakistan
good luck. count your fingers after shaking hands with him though

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Last Hope

Irfan Baloch said:


> you are right,
> here is what you shoudl do. contact your local Edhi's trust orphanage and offer yourself as a handyman for things like repairing and cleaning the place
> the time spent will be much better than spending over a defence forum where people usually talk about war and weapons.
> spend about a month or so and then let us know how you got on there.
> 
> I will buy you a white flag and a CD player that you can hang arround your neck playing "children of the world" and waving the white flag while helping out the poor and needy.
> we all say that we should start from the top so you shoudl go to consittution avenue in Islamabad and ask someone about the most needy person I am sure he will guide you to a lonley man in a big place. I assure you he is the most needy person in Pakistan
> good luck. count your fingers after shaking hands with him though


 
That was *NOT* what I meant.
Why do you buy weapons?
Certainly you will use it, 
even if its firing in air.

Wont those bullets fall and kill people, and here you were enjoying shooting?
I personally am against all weapons owned by citizens, even with license.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Last Hope said:


> That was *NOT* what I meant.
> Why do you buy weapons?
> Certainly you will use it,
> even if its firing in air.
> 
> Wont those bullets fall and kill people, and here you were enjoying shooting?
> I personally am against all weapons owned by citizens, even with license.


\


1)Falling bullets dnt kill ppl.
2)Weapons for security.... every country on the face of the earth permits tht.
3)Is it not necessary tht a person carrying arms will fire in the air.
4)Certainly he will use it to protect his family.


How old r u brother? no offence im just asking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> \
> 
> 
> 1)Falling bullets dnt kill ppl.
> 2)Weapons for security.... every country on the face of the earth permits tht.
> 3)Is it not necessary tht a person carrying arms will fire in the air.
> 4)Certainly he will use it to protect his family.
> 
> 
> How old r u brother? no offence im just asking.


 
The ones robbing you on the gun point, didnt they buy it for self defence too?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Last Hope said:


> The ones robbing you on the gun point, didnt they buy it for self defence too?


 
Do they use liscense pistols too?
Do criminals abide by the rules of state too?
Some guys brake into ur house with weapons wouldnt u not try to protect ur family too?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lamdafriend

i once checked out a gun in india(named ashani or something) and ended up with the police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

@Irfan Baloch and Pakistani Nationalist......Got your point now.
I am not living in Pakistan, so did NOT know this angle.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Last Hope said:


> The ones robbing you on the gun point, didnt they buy it for self defence too?


 
Hahaha 

*NO!!!!*

they bought it for robbing people. you muppet. 
I dont know about you but a normal citizen doesnt suddenly decide to become a career criminal and a violent robber.
anyone who gets hold of a gun for that purpose has criminal intent in his mind.
its meant to harrass and extrort, not self defence.
a robber will always choose an unarmed & unsuspecting victim.

coming back to the topic

our standard army issue .38 revolver and the dara made 30 bore pistol are very good already.




Last Hope said:


> @Irfan Baloch and Pakistani Nationalist......Got your point now.
> I am not living in Pakistan, so did NOT know this angle.


 
Stay safe brother... although Saudi Arabia is safe for now but you never know when the people stand up against the oppression like in the neighbouring countries.


----------



## SQ8

Last Hope said:


> That was *NOT* what I meant.
> Why do you buy weapons?
> Certainly you will use it,
> even if its firing in air.
> 
> Wont those bullets fall and kill people, and here you were enjoying shooting?
> I personally am against all weapons owned by citizens, even with license.


 
If you are an idiot. you will fire in the air.
In the off chance you are being robbed.. you find you have nothing to point back at the robber's banging at your locked bedroom door.
you would wish you had a weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_koadsheding_plz

the use of pistol in "self defnce" is illustratedx through the following incident,, 


> http://www.dawn.com/2011/03/08/two-gunned-down-in-pindi-islamabad.html
> ISLAMABAD, March 7: A rickshaw driver and a filling station cashier were gunned down in separate incidents in Islamabad and Rawalpindi, police said.
> 
> Zahidullah, 22, an Afghan national, was shot dead by another rickshaw driver over a petty issue.
> 
> Police said Zahidullah and his neighbour Nizam Din, also a rickshaw driver, had a dispute over bringing meal from the market.
> 
> Police said as Zahid refused to bring meal from market, the argument turned into a quarrel.
> 
> An angry Nizam Din went to his home and came out with a 30-bore pistol and opened fire. Zahid received four bullets and died instantly.
> 
> Nizam escaped after the killing, as Zahid`s body was shifted to hospital.
> 
> Police registered a case on the complaint of Zahid`s brother and arrested Nizam`s wife.
> 
> In Rawalpindi, a cashier of a filling station was shot dead as three armed men snatched Rs900,000 from him in Naseerabad, police said.
> 
> Kafaiat Ullah, 40, along with his brother was going to bank to deposit the money when the three armed men stopped them.
> 
> Police said when Kafaiat resisted giving them the money, the robbers opened fire.
> 
> The cashier died on the spot as the robbers escaped with the bag containing money.
> 
> Police said they have also recovered Rs178,500 where the robbery took place. In his statement, the victim`s brother said he can identify the killers.



btw most robbery cases in pakistan are facilitated by so called licensed arms


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

no_koadsheding_plz said:


> the use of pistol in "self defnce" is illustratedx through the following incident,,
> 
> 
> btw most robbery cases in pakistan are facilitated by so called licensed arms


 
Yeah all talis,robbers n terrorist use liscensed arms.....right?

And murders dnt happen in other countries.... wat a retarded logic.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

the thread is totally lost and moved to the moral arugment 
going by this logic POF should also shut down?


----------



## jee99pk

I Need POF PKL-30 - 7.62×25 mm calibre pistol Plz Send Prices


----------



## IrbiS

Hey Guys the picture posted by AERONAUT is not what he says about it.The names of four weapons are written by himself or someone who don't know.The pistol in black colour is berretta and golden is .45 and our Army Doesn't use these pistols!Gun on the left doesn't look like G3or G3S.Even if it is G3,Pak Army doesn't use this variant of G3.Probably all of us have seen PK-10 but you don't recognize it.The copy of AK 47 produced by Pakistan Ordenance Factory is designated as PK-10!Mostly used by Commandos.


----------



## IrbiS

I agree to Irfan and Pakistani nationalist.Thing is not itself bad but its misuse makes it bad.Army uses same gun to protect us while terrorist use it for killing innocent people.We love firearms!Being a Pathan we consider it our arnamemt.We should know how to use a gun because when it is needed we can protect our family,people and country.


----------



## Last Hope

Umair Khan Niazi said:


> Hey Guys the picture posted by AERONAUT is not what he says about it.The names of four weapons are written by himself or someone who don't know.The pistol in black colour is berretta and golden is .45 and our Army Doesn't use these pistols!Gun on the left doesn't look like G3or G3S.Even if it is G3,Pak Army doesn't use this variant of G3.Probably all of us have seen PK-10 but you don't recognize it.The copy of AK 47 produced by Pakistan Ordenance Factory is designated as PK-10!Mostly used by Commandos.


 
That, sir, is a picture of Defence Exhibition in Dubai, and its the Pakistan Army's variants.


----------



## IrbiS

MadDog said:


> Guys..sorry for tht i think PK-10 is a new rifle, and the name of pistol
> is something else...while Pk-12 is a shotgun


 
PAKISTANI COPY OF AK 47 BUILT BY POF IS NAMED AS PK-10!MOSTLY USED BY COMMANDOS


----------



## IrbiS

habiba said:


> hi lieutenant,
> im no military person, im just a civilian.so will you plz enhance my knowledge about weaponary? i really dont konw anything about it. i have browsed the net but i think that asking from an experienced person is much better. kindly explain me that in 5.7*28 bullet what does 5.7 stands for and also what 28 means?


 
5.7*28 is the calliber of the bullet.5.7mm is the diameter of the bullet and 28mm is the length of bullet.FN P57 Pistol uses this calliber,You should check it.


----------



## IrbiS

Last Hope said:


> That, sir, is a picture of Defence Exhibition in Dubai, and its the Pakistan Army's variants.


 
Please tell me the link or website from you got this picture i 'll check.Are you agreed with me that PK-10 is PAKISTANI AK?Those pistols in pictures are berretta and .45 and i am sure about them.


----------



## RescueRanger

msm said:


> Guys we are paying alot to other countries on the name of selfdefence/sports pistols.
> 500$ tarus cost us 250,000 do you think we have potentila to make reliable pistols or are we making some? if yes than are we good at 7.62x25mm ,9x19mm or .45mm.



Here are links for your research:
SPORTING ARMS
Pistols - Khyber Arms Company

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Toaha

Assalamo alaikum to all of u.
I am new on this forum.
Can any one tell me about .25 cal semiautomatic pistol made by Pakistan?


----------



## M.harris

to


----------



## Ayush

Toaha said:


> Assalamo alaikum to all of u.
> I am new on this forum.
> Can any one tell me about .25 cal semiautomatic pistol made by Pakistan?



welcome to pdf.. @DESERT FIGHTER,may be u can help this member..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Toaha said:


> Assalamo alaikum to all of u.
> I am new on this forum.
> Can any one tell me about .25 cal semiautomatic pistol made by Pakistan?



can u name the exact handgun? are u talkin about PK-9 manufactured by POF?OR the dara made ones?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

POF made PK-9 based on beretta model 92 FS :










Gold plated:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bigzgvr4

how many rounds in a mag


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bigzgvr4 said:


> how many rounds in a mag




15.............


----------



## A.Rafay

@DESERT FIGHTER there is PK 10 Also! What about that?


----------



## Rocky rock

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> POF made PK-9 based on beretta model 92 FS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold plated:



Wow Nyc how much is the price? of Pk-9 and PK-10??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rocky rock said:


> Wow Nyc how much is the price? of Pk-9 and PK-10??



In 2011 its introductory price was 33k.... now probably 40-45ks?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stardust

Sure you can produce everything what you want ..just need determination (azim)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sturmgewehr99

Aeronaut said:


> Here you go.



fun thing is non of these are available to our guys.....and the PK-9 is a dangerous thing....trust me its slide has the tendency of being blown into ones face.....that looks awfully pretty afterwards -_-



Stardust said:


> Sure you can produce everything what you want ..just need determination (azim)



We ought to launch joint small arms development with you guys....your weapons both cheap and extremely reliable except for those AKDAL guns...oh my God that company has a long list of 'lemons'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sturmgewehr99

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In 2011 its introductory price was 33k.... now probably 40-45ks?



Hope the PK-10 fixes that slide issue.....accuracy too is a great problem.....A colonel by the name of Skeeter60 advised POF guys on the short coming of PK-9 and its dangerous Plate cracking tendencies that are inherent in the Berreta design....they also need better finish and larger mags.

What is the issue with the POF made MP-5........all my army buddies hate it and say they prefer those chinese Ak's on active duty then these......they have huge cycling issues....why is that....or is it just an issue with ill maintained and range samples?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stardust

sturmgewehr99 said:


> fun thing is non of these are available to our guys.....and the PK-9 is a dangerous thing....trust me its slide has the tendency of being blown into ones face.....that looks awfully pretty afterwards -_-
> 
> 
> 
> We ought to launch joint small arms development with you guys....your weapons both cheap and extremely reliable except for those AKDAL guns...oh my God that company has a long list of 'lemons'.





I searched some turkish forums about guns and found some complaints about Akdal company..They were talking about some problems about these guns and also talking about some revisions by the factory..I read some good comments about revions, i think it is ok now..But i can not understand that how goverment lets a company export a defective production.. It is incredible..Sorry for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sturmgewehr99

Stardust said:


> I searched some turkish forums about guns and found some complaints about Akdal company..They were talking about some problems about these guns and also talking about some revisions by the factory..I read some good comments about revions, i think it is ok now..But i can not understand that how goverment lets a company export a defective production.. It is incredible..Sorry for that.



hahaha its alright they were unreliable but thankfully not unsafe so no harm done.......Akdal's MK1919 and the 'Mini' are selling like hot cakes.....but their 9mm full frame handguns really disappointed us in the beging and now everyone is afraid of buying them sadly.....hope they do become lemon free and provide cheap reliable weapons to us law abiding citizens.


----------



## sturmgewehr99

@Stardust

Any idea when you guys will lift that ban on exporting small civilian armament to our market???? and also do tell me about those awesome MP-5k's from MKEK and are they exported to civilians possessing proper permits and paperwork....I am a big fan of MP-5 Platform SMG's and sadly it seems ours dont have a good reputation....and any news about selling semi auto versions of the MKEK HK416...



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> In 2011 its introductory price was 33k.... now probably 40-45ks?



its still stuck in the 30-ish category due to poor sales and issues with the mechanism in general....maybe the PK-10 wont have them....and the Mag capacity needs to be upped to 17+1 for such a large full frame handgun....


----------



## jamesseo89

POF should join in with Germans Heckler Koch and also other EU on Uniform and other special equipment developments.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

what is the price of 50 cal in Pakistan?


----------



## denel

Toaha said:


> Assalamo alaikum to all of u.
> I am new on this forum.
> Can any one tell me about .25 cal semiautomatic pistol made by Pakistan?


.25? It is a kid's toy. If you want a .25; get an old CZ or a browning. But personally better off with a .22LR or 9mmK.



sturmgewehr99 said:


> fun thing is non of these are available to our guys.....and the PK-9 is a dangerous thing....trust me its slide has the tendency of being blown into ones face.....that looks awfully pretty afterwards -_-
> 
> 
> 
> We ought to launch joint small arms development with you guys....your weapons both cheap and extremely reliable except for those AKDAL guns...oh my God that company has a long list of 'lemons'.


That is really odd; we have local Vektor z88; then it was derived further into SP1 which is used by all forces. Extremely reliable and no issues. Either some machining issue or design flaw at POF then.


----------



## The Terminator

wasim said:


> go to pak guns and every thing will clear up


That website doesn't open anymore. It says Database error.


----------

